# Transfer gutenberg books from kindle pc to kindle...



## barbincolorado (Feb 14, 2011)

Sorry if this has been talked about.   I absolutely cannot get any gutenberg book from my kindle for pc area to my kindle.  I've searched all over and followed instructions and still fail.  Supposedly I should be able to drag them to the documents folder of my kindle, but I can't.  One place said to copy and paste, but... copy and paste what?  I did download something called the magic catalog which supposedly lists gutenberg books and I want to get that to my kindle, but of course can't figure that out either.  Can you help me out?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Copy and paste the file that you downloaded from Gutenberg into the documents folder of the Kindle.  Select the filename from Windows Explorer (assuming that you have Windows), hit Control/C, then, click in the documents folder of the Kindle and hit Control/V.

You said "I can't".  What happens when you try?

If the book(s) are well-known, you might want to download copies from mobileread.com, as I find that they have been cleaned up better than the original Gutenberg copies.


----------



## barbincolorado (Feb 14, 2011)

Actually, nothing happens when I try to drag, I click, to go drag, and nothing happens.

I'll try what you suggested, right now I'm using firefox as my browser, would that make a difference with any of this?


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

The browser doesn't have anything to do with it, other than the fact that you are in the browser when you download the book originally.

You have to download the book to your pc first, then you can copy it to your Kindle.  Unless your Kindle is connected when you do the download, and you tell Firefox to save the file in the Kindle drive directory.  Most people save to the pc first, so that they have a backup copy.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

You can't click and drag from your web browser - also, you don't need Kindle for PC in order to get a Gutenberg book on your Kindle. If you're using Windows, you need to open either "My Computer" or "Windows Explorer". From there you need to click and drag the book (from whatever folder you downloaded it to) to the "documents" folder of your Kindle (with the Kindle plugged into the computer).


----------



## ice-9 (Dec 7, 2010)

Just a clarification, as my aunt made this mistake and I think I see it happening here:

*Internet Explorer* = the web browser that comes with Windows

*Windows Explorer* = the application that allows you to browse the files on your PC, copy/paste them, etc (or as history_lover said, you can also use "My Computer" to do the same thing)


----------

